
Russian fighter jets in US election ads - superbrane
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/sep/15/trump-election-ad-uses-stock-military-image-featuring-russian-fighter-jets
======
booi
of course he'd use that, might as well make Putin some coin

~~~
milkrocks
I'm sure the president personally approved that image /s

------
Fjolsvith
Okay, okay. You finally caught the conservatives in a Biden moment.

